

 Review my iPad app for Comics - Comimix - mrlebowski
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/comimix/id412645752?mt=8&ign-mpt=uo%3D2
Developed over the last few months - Just a fun way to browse 180+ comic strips on the iPad. There are a many loose ends as this is v1 - but we already took too much time to develop this and wanted real feedback before working on new features.<p>How do you like it HN? We'd love to hear your feedback!
======
mrlebowski
Developed over the last few months - Just a fun way to browse 180+ comic
strips on the iPad. There are a many loose ends as this is v1 - but we already
took too much time to develop this and wanted real feedback before working on
new features.

I have a few coupons to enable free downloads, message me if you want them.
Also, what are good ways for generating some buzz? We are already contacting
relevant bloggers/forums.

How do you like it HN? We'd love to hear your feedback!

